# Playstation image creation...

## Aynjell

Hi guys. I loved ePSXe in windows, and while setup was a bit more involved in linux, it works well. The only problem?:

I prefer to play the games off of images on drive. What do I gotta do to take my copy of ff7, and rip it to an image of whatever kind and onto the hard drive? Graveman can't read it, nero doesn't see my drives, but elby's cloneCD always managed it in windows. Is using windows the only way it's possible?

----------

## toxicnaanette

try

mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso

can you post how you did psx stuff in linux?

----------

## Aynjell

Hehe... Thanks.

No, what I'm looking for is how to MAKE the images. Mounting is unneccessary, because ePSXe can read straight from an image file.  :Smile:  So, the problem is CREATING said images so I can play with them.  :Smile:  Please, somebody?

As for psx stuff, emerge epsxe, and if you are on 64 bit, go download the plugins manually, and install them. Though, 64 bit user should merge epsxe WITHOUT deps. Nothing important should be merged but check first. emerge -pv epsxe and if plugins are all that's shown (packages beginning in psemu) emerge with --oneshot and --nodeps.  :Smile: 

----------

## xsteadfastx

```
dd if=/dev/yourcddrive of=foo.iso
```

that should work i think  :Smile:  is ePSXe for linux?

----------

## omnicloud

Yes, ePSXe is for linux and windows. It's even in portage.

----------

## Aynjell

Well, xsteadfast, I couldn't get that to work.  :Sad: 

----------

## Deepak420

```
cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --datafile $1.bin --device ATAPI:0,0,0 --driver generic-mmc-raw $1.toc
```

Put it in a shell script and run the script with the name of the games as your argument. Also, you'll want to change the device and driver to be suitable for your system

----------

## mirko_3

 *Aynjell wrote:*   

> Well, xsteadfast, I couldn't get that to work. 

 

Any error messages with that?

----------

## Deepak420

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

>  *Aynjell wrote:*   Well, xsteadfast, I couldn't get that to work.  
> 
> Any error messages with that?

 

dd will create an iso, but as it doesn't read the subchannel data - the resulting ISO will not work in an emulator correctly.

----------

## Aynjell

Deepak, I'll be sure to test this.  :Smile:  I have 2 CD drives though, the second being the drive that reads playstation games... What's the syntax for that?

Also, as for epsxe on amd64, I'm working on a more amd64 freindly ebuild for it.

----------

## Deepak420

Just run cdrdao scanbus and it will output the devices which it can communicate with. Here's an example from my setup:

```

$ cdrdao scanbus

Cdrdao version 1.1.9 - (C) Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>

  SCSI interface library - (C) Joerg Schilling

  Paranoia DAE library - (C) Monty

Check http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/drives.html#dt for current driver tables.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'

ATAPI:0,0,0          PIONEER , DVD-ROM DVD-117 , 1.07

ATAPI:0,1,0          SONY    , CD-RW  CRX175E  , 1.1a

```

So since I use the DVD drive I have --device ATAPI:0,0,0 but if I wanted to use the CD drive to read the disc I would simply change to --device ATAPI:0,1,0

----------

## Aynjell

Thanks a million. It's copying now, I can only hope that the resulting bin file works as well as I need it to.  :Smile:  Either way, this is a step forward, that's for damn sure.  :Smile: 

----------

## Aynjell

Deepak420++

Dude, points to you. That script works perfectly man. I dumped it into a file called mkimage. Okay, I edited the script just a tad, though. It now has a second variable, that accepts the device adress so it's just a tad more flexible. I need to learn some more scripting so i can make it nicer and more perty. Thanks again.  :Wink: 

Anyway, the cool part is it made an image that was IDENTICAL to the one I got from clonecd. Guess that says something of clonecd's duplication method, eh? Oh well, epsxe was designed with clonecd support so this works perfectly.  :Smile: 

```
cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --datafile $1.bin --device $2  --driver generic-mmc-raw $1.toc

```

So proper syntax is: 

```
mkimage <isoname> <sourceDeviceAdress> 
```

Where isoname is of course intended dump-file and sourceDevieceAdress is the adress returned by cdrdao scanbus. Thanks a million Deepak420.

----------

## Deepak420

For the CloneCD image: It is an identical image, though CloneCD allows you to also dump the subchannel data, and the format of the CCD cues are different from cdrdao tocs (though, you can regenerate/convert the files from the images with varying degrees of success).

As for the script, yeah it should be a little prettier (ideally handling different devices and various aliases referring to the devices - as in cdr,/dev/cdrom0 etc) but it was just a little quick dirty one liner I made to ease my carpal tunnels. Of all my scripts, I actually thought that that would be the last one anyone would want  :Laughing: 

Glad to hear everything went well.

----------

## Aynjell

Yes, aliases would be nice.  :Smile: 

This script is useful enough to me that it deserves a GUI, really. I may learn python and pygtk+ for this. :S

----------

